# Chariot und Carbonrahmen?



## wetter-frosch (24. März 2012)

Spricht was dagegen unseren Chariot CX1 an meinem Carbonrad anzubringen? Ich frage da es ja schon Beschädigungen durch das Fixieren des Carbonrahmens im Montageständer gegeben haben soll.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (24. März 2012)

Bei Hängerbetrieb, Kindersitz etc. gerade an Leichtbaurahmen würde ich mich immer vorher beim Hersteller erkundigen. Wenn einer die Auslegung des Rahmens für derart spezielle Belastungen kennt, dann der. Abgesehen von der Sicherheitsthematik ist auch zum Erhalt etwaiger Garantieansprüche die Herstellerfreigabe unverzichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (25. März 2012)

Die Kraft wird (zumindest bei der Weber-Kupplung) über die Achse eingeleitet. Was sich Mountainbike nennt sollte dort stabil genug konstruiert sein, bzw. eine Gewichtsfreigabe für Fahrer jenseits der 100Kg Schallmauer besitzen .


----------



## supernase (28. März 2012)

Also ich habe unseren Sohn das erste Jahr mit nem Scale 20 gezogen, der Rahmen läuft noch. Doch seit dem er größer ist und Nummer 2 da ist bin ich auf ein Alu umgestiegen. Denn wenn man das Gewicht hochrechnet 14 kg Hänger + 16 kg großer Knirbs + 9 kg kleiner Knirbs + Proviant, Wickeltasche, Spielzeug = mindesten 40 kg
Das ist schon ne Hausnummer würde ich mit dem Carbonrahmen nicht mehr machen. Übrigends braucht man keine Weberkupplung den auch die original Chariot wird mit dem Schnellspanner an der Achse befestigt.


----------

